# Badly faded black plastic BMW E46 330



## Dave B S3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Firstly Hi :wave:

Im a avid reader and yet to really post anything of consequence, but I was looking for some advice on the new car...
The lower grill is faded badly, as you can see here...










Is this something a gentle warming with a heat gun would restore? :devil:

I have tried a few treatments AG Bumper Care, Megs "Tyre shine", etc however they are not restoring the colour, just adding a gloss as expected I supose 

Any ideas greatly appreciated.

Dave


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the same problem with the Pajero - what kind of plastic is it? Textured? Smooth?

Is it the same kinda consistency as a bumpstrip?

I ended up respraying the Pajero one with Halfords Plastic Bumper paint!


----------



## Dave B S3 (Apr 10, 2008)

its a smooth plastic, would be a nightmare to paint, and unless im mistaken a bumper off job to remove....

D


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

GTechniq C4 is your answer.

Ensure the plastic is thoroughly cleaned with a suitable All purpose cleaner. Then wipe down with IPA, then apply C4 sparingly.

If done correctly should last along time > 1 year


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats hand as wifes freelander suffers with that greying!! Cheers bud!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Another vote for Gtechniq C4 here. Unbelievable stuff!!!!!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

id heat it up..... I have done them before and they look 100% better, just dont stay in one place with heat for too long


----------



## Dave B S3 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to heat it up and treat it tomorrow, then as part of the summer detail I will be using Gtechniq C4 across the car


----------



## Dave B S3 (Apr 10, 2008)

As an update, I heated the plastic, as the hotair gun was Awol, I used a CB Torch and the results are quite good, as can be seen here










I will be repeating and treating in the summer but for a cold days work the cars ok for now...


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

good work bud.... car looks tidy!


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

Good work. 

I have found that Black Wow works well on faded plastic - the more faded the better so it seems.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Those kidneys pop out easy enough. Good clean to degrease it, key it up, plastic primer followed by some satin black. JD


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have some of this http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/forever-black-bumper-and-trim-cleaner-and-reconditioner.php?cPath=28

to try on my dads car.


----------



## Dave B S3 (Apr 10, 2008)

Streeto said:


> Those kidneys pop out easy enough. Good clean to degrease it, key it up, plastic primer followed by some satin black. JD


Thanks for the comments.... :thumb:

The kidneys are ok they are nicely matt black, it was just the lower Grille that was awful but for a "free" fix im please Ill have it out in the summer and may try very hot to boilng water in a bath.

The plan is pre summer Ill go over again and treat it all interior and out..:devil: poss bumper off


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> GTechniq C4 is your answer.
> 
> Ensure the plastic is thoroughly cleaned with a suitable All purpose cleaner. Then wipe down with IPA, then apply C4 sparingly.
> 
> If done correctly should last along time > 1 year


i notice that stuff will bring the colour up darker, but is there anything that will bring it up quite dark black?

im dying to get my grills looking dark black rather than dark grey / light black


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

MeganeChick said:


> i notice that stuff will bring the colour up darker, but is there anything that will bring it up quite dark black?
> 
> im dying to get my grills looking dark black rather than dark grey / light black


I would have thought your looking at painting them in that case.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Neil_S said:


> I would have thought your looking at painting them in that case.


ahh thats what i thought, thanks


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

MeganeChick said:


> ahh thats what i thought, thanks


matt black them if you still want a OEM look  wouldnt go gloss black on your already gloss black car could be to much IMO


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Baz225 said:


> matt black them if you still want a OEM look  wouldnt go gloss black on your already gloss black car could be to much IMO


yeah had actually come round to think matt black would be better - i think i just want them to look dark rather than that crappy grey lol


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

that car is identical to mines except yours has the black window surrounds


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Tidy indeed


----------

